# Skeeter Pee - 1st Batch



## GAMike (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been lurking for a while. Just started making homemade wine and skeeter pee. I think I have read just about every post in this skeeter pee forum. But I still can't find one answer. I started my sp and from everything I read everything went well. The skeeter pee has a bit of a funky smell and I was wondering if that was normal. Maybe just a hint of rotten egg smell. Will it go away once I clear? Idk.

Thanks Lon and everyone for your contributions to this site. It's really helped me out!

Much Love from GA!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 13, 2011)

Make sure you give your skeeter pee a good stirring several times a day. It needs lots of O2 to help ferment under the high acid content. It will have an odd smell that will go away after clearing.

If you have a sulfur smell you will need to take other measures. Yeasts need nutrition and this is lacking in lemon sugar water. This will cause the yeasts to stress. Lack of oxygen can also attribute to sulfur smells.

Let us know if it's more an odd smell or a full blown yuk sulfur smell.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a slight sulfur smell on my 1st batch and this is what i did to eliminate it...

1) I took about 50' of copper speaker cable (make sure its clean and sanitized), coiled that up and dropped it into my primary for 24-48 hours, stirring the must with the wire itself (i made sure i left enough to attach to the outside of the container so i didn't have phish it out)

2) after 48 hours i splash racked into a clean, sanitized carboy and after another 48 hours i went to check my SG reading and the smell was gone.

3) you could also put a little extra yeast nutrient into the must (I assume the cause for the smell is overworked yeast)


----------



## GAMike (Jun 15, 2011)

I stirred it very well and tried to introduce oxygen to the must as directed. I wouldn't say that it's a bad smell it's just a hint of something. It's not enough to make me question taking a test sip here and there but it's enough to make me wonder if people are going to enjoy drinking it. I am justing getting started with the wine making and I'm not letting anyone drink anything that I don't already know they will enjoy. Working on a good wine making reputation!


----------

